# Neuer Nvidia Treiber 301.34



## Bennz (8. Mai 2012)

*Neuer Nvidia Treiber 301.34 whql funktionierendes Downsampling mit GTX680*

Hallo

Es gibt wieder einen neuen Treiber für "Gtx690" mit modded inf für alle anderen Karten.

301.34 64bit whql link 

Ich schrieb diese User news weil ich mit meiner GTX 680 und diesem Treiber Downsampling wieder nutzen kann ohne ZOOM.



SirGonzo schrieb:


> nv_disp.inf
> 
> 
> Also  mit dieser klappt es einwandfrei. Bei mir zumindest  Dies ist die Inf  für die International Treiber, sprich auch für Deutsch .


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. Mai 2012)

Wird das dann auch mit einer GTX 570 passen?


----------



## tiga05 (8. Mai 2012)

Sehr gut! Das Problem mit dem Downsampling hatte ich mit meiner gtx570 auch!


----------



## Bennz (8. Mai 2012)

Black Mamba schrieb:


> Wird das dann auch mit einer GTX 570 passen?


 
kann ich leider nicht beantworten, am besten mal testen 

edit: ich kann meinen start post nicht bearbeiten : *Fatal error*:  Maximum execution time of 30 seconds exceeded in */var/www/LAGER/webserver/vbulletin/extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme.pcgameshardware.de/html/includes/functions.php* on line *1943*

also downsampling bis 2880x1620 geht jetzt ohne probleme, 3840x2160 hatt nur ein rotes bild erzeugt, was aber an meinem Monitor liegen könnte.

der Gamma bug von anno 2070 tritt auch nicht mehr auf.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. Mai 2012)

Bin gespannt wann man ihn auch offiziell herunterladen kann, bis jetzt ist er noch nicht sichtbar.


----------



## Liza (9. Mai 2012)

tiga05 schrieb:


> Sehr gut! Das Problem mit dem Downsampling hatte ich mit meiner gtx570 auch!


 
Bei der meiner GTX 570 lässt sich der Treiber nicht installieren, in der "nv_disp.inf" steht auch:NVIDIA_DEV.1188 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690"
NVIDIA_DEV.1189 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670"
​ Schade, da der Beta Treiber 301.24 irgendwie rumzickt bei mir.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (9. Mai 2012)

Black Mamba schrieb:


> Wird das dann auch mit einer GTX 570 passen?


 

Der treiber ist bis jetzt only für NV´s 600Reihe


----------



## SirGonzo (9. Mai 2012)

Hey vielen dank für die News. Ich hatte mit meiner gtx 570 auch das "Zoom" Problem beim Downsampling


----------



## SirGonzo (9. Mai 2012)

Black Mamba schrieb:


> Wird das dann auch mit einer GTX 570 passen?



Offiziell nicht , aber mit einer gemoddeten Inf Datei schon. Das müsste ohne Probleme klappen ( Zumindest bei der der 301.10 hat es geklappt und läuft bis jetzt auch ohne Problme bei mir) 

Diese Info ist ohne Gewähr


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (9. Mai 2012)

SirGonzo schrieb:


> Offiziell nicht , aber mit einer gemoddeten Inf Datei schon. Das müsste ohne Probleme klappen ( Zumindest bei der der 301.10 hat es geklappt und läuft bis jetzt auch ohne Problme bei mir)
> 
> Diese Info ist ohne Gewähr



Hier muss ich ACHTUNG sagen, hatte diesen Treiber für meine GTX470 genutzt! Lief reft instabil das Ganze! Vorgestern dann der Gau Bunte Farben als ob es den V-RAM zerschossen hätte! Also Treiber wieder runter den älteren 200er Treiber wieder drauf u. läuft wieder. 
Werde aber heute den 300er nochmals testen um sicher zu gehen.


----------



## Seabound (9. Mai 2012)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:
			
		

> Hier muss ich ACHTUNG sagen, hatte diesen Treiber für meine GTX470 genutzt! Lief reft instabil das Ganze! Vorgestern dann der Gau Bunte Farben als ob es den V-RAM zerschossen hätte! Also Treiber wieder runter den älteren 200er Treiber wieder drauf u. läuft wieder.
> Werde aber heute den 300er nochmals testen um sicher zu gehen.



Kannst ja ma Bescheid sagen. Ich zimmer mir dat Ding erstma nicht auf die Platte. Hab ja auch die 470.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (9. Mai 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Kannst ja ma Bescheid sagen. Ich zimmer mir dat Ding erstma nicht auf die Platte. Hab ja auch die 470.



Ich teste den Spaß heute Abend noch mal. sollte es alle Benches u. Spiele ohne bunte Pixel oder Fehler überstehen sage ich euch bescheid. 

LG EDDIE


----------



## Bennz (9. Mai 2012)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Hier muss ich ACHTUNG sagen, hatte diesen Treiber für meine GTX470 genutzt! Lief reft instabil das Ganze! Vorgestern dann der Gau Bunte Farben als ob es den V-RAM zerschossen hätte! Also Treiber wieder runter den älteren 200er Treiber wieder drauf u. läuft wieder.
> Werde aber heute den 300er nochmals testen um sicher zu gehen.


 
dieser 301.34 den ich verlinkt habe ist erst seid gestern auf der Nvidia webseite.


----------



## Seabound (9. Mai 2012)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:
			
		

> Ich teste den Spaß heute Abend noch mal. sollte es alle Benches u. Spiele ohne bunte Pixel oder Fehler überstehen sage ich euch bescheid.
> 
> LG EDDIE



Cool! Thx.


----------



## Thornscape (9. Mai 2012)

Also bei mir funktioniert die gemoddete INF nicht. Das Setup bricht mit der Meldung ab, dass keine kompatible Grafikkarte vorhanden sei, obwohl der Strings-Teil der INF korrekt ersetzt worden ist.

Edit: Mit DIESER INF startet die Installation, schließt zumindest bei einer GTX295 jedoch im Setup mit Fehlern ab.


----------



## Bennz (9. Mai 2012)

Thornscape schrieb:


> Also bei mir funktioniert die gemoddete INF nicht. Das Setup bricht mit der Meldung ab, dass keine kompatible Grafikkarte vorhanden sei, obwohl der Strings-Teil der INF korrekt ersetzt worden ist.
> 
> Edit: Mit DIESER INF startet die Installation, schließt zumindest bei einer GTX295 jedoch im Setup mit Fehlern ab.


 
ich hatte probleme beim einfügen der kompletten inf was einen server error verursachte.

 zweite lösung man nehme die inf vom 301.10 und ändere nur den anfang mit dem hier



Spoiler



; NVIDIA Windows Vista / Windows 7 (64 bit) Display INF file
; Copyright (c) NVIDIA Corporation. All rights reserved.

[Version]
Signature   = "$Windows NT$"
Provider    = %NVIDIA%
ClassGUID   = {4D36E968-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
Class       = Display
DriverVer   = 04/27/2012, 8.17.13.0134
CatalogFile = NV_DISP.CAT


----------



## Spherre08 (9. Mai 2012)

Funktioniert nicht bei mir zeigt am Anfang keine Fehler jedoch bei der installation schon!


----------



## Bennz (9. Mai 2012)

sehr schade, da heisst es wohl warten, ich mache sofort eine neue News sollte ein neuer Treiber mit unterstützung aller karten kommen.


----------



## Thornscape (9. Mai 2012)

Jo, auf den warte ich auch recht dringend, damit ein ordentliches SLI-Profil für Risen 2 eingefügt wird und dieser Gummibandeffekt endlich weg ist.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (9. Mai 2012)

Bennz schrieb:


> dieser 301.34 den ich verlinkt habe ist erst seid gestern auf der Nvidia webseite.


 
Sorry ich sprach vom 301.24 Treiber welcher meine GTX470 nicht richig ansteuerte!
ich teste jetzt mal den 301.34...

EDIT: Treiber 301.34 läst sich auch mit neuer Inf Datei nicht starten, Fehlermeldung im Setup! Installation wird abgebrochen!


----------



## SirGonzo (9. Mai 2012)

nv_disp.inf


Also mit dieser klappt es einwandfrei. Bei mir zumindest  Dies ist die Inf für die International Treiber, sprich auch für Deutsch .


----------



## SirGonzo (9. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier als Beweis


----------



## aznsteil (9. Mai 2012)

Läuft bei mir ohne Probleme mit 2 x Asus 560 Ti Direct Cu II in SLI.
Thanks for sharing!

Gruß aznsteil


----------



## Kaimanic (10. Mai 2012)

Jup. Läuft mit der .inf von SirGonzo auch bei meiner gtx570. 
Downsapling getestet mit 2560x1440 und 2880x1620.


----------



## aznsteil (10. Mai 2012)

Ganz dumme Frage, da man jedoch sagt, das es keine dummen Fragen gibt:

Ich habe schon oft vom Downsampling gehört, nur was ist das genau und wie kann ich es herbeiführen? Besitze 2 x Asus 560 Ti Direct Cu II.

Gruß aznsteil


----------



## Mayday1980 (10. Mai 2012)

beim Downsampling "spielst" du in einer höheren Auflösung, als dein Monitor kann. Die GK rechnet das dann quasi auf die Auflösung des Monitors runter. Dadurch steigt die BQ aber du brauchst dann auch schon eine sehr gute GK dafür.


----------



## aznsteil (10. Mai 2012)

Alles klar, verstanden!

Wo stelle ich das im Treiber ein?

Gruß aznsteil


----------



## Mayday1980 (10. Mai 2012)

schau mal hier

Downsampling: Bessere Grafik in jedem Spiel, auch in Crysis 2 - Update mit Geforce-Treiber 295.51


----------



## paskal18 (11. Mai 2012)

wie läuft der Grafik treiber den mit der gtx 580 ?

und wie sehen die fps aus besser in bf3 oder tera ?


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (11. Mai 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Cool! Thx.



@ Scholle_Satt

habe es gestern nach etwas bastel arbeit doch geschaft eine passende Inf. für den Treiber zu basteln. 
Konnte auch wunderbar aufgespielt werden, u. läuft recht gut. 
Bin jetzt leider @ Arbeit, heute Abend reiche ich die versprochenen Bilder inkl. Benchbilder nach. 

LG EDDIE


----------



## Seabound (11. Mai 2012)

Ok cool! Bin ich ma gespannt.


----------

